# 20.3.8 black menu bug after delete/keep dialogue.



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

univers said:


> Since the 20.3.8 update 2 days ago, I've been having a problem when I'm viewing a recording, reach the end and select 'Delete'. (Not sure if it would happen if I chose to keep the recording.)
> 
> Instead of seeing the 'My Shows' screen, I get only black.
> 
> ...





weaver said:


> I've seen this too. You can also go to live TV and then back to TiVo Central to bring the menus back.





soccerdad72 said:


> I'm seeing this too, in fact it's the reason I checked and discovered I received the 20.3.8 update. It happens pretty consistently. TiVo Premiere XL, watching previously recorded shows from cable.
> 
> Never saw this behavior before.


I am having this issue so far I have noticed it on 2 of 6 tivos.

It only happens if I select delete from the pop up dialogue at the end of a recording. If I select keep the menu system works fine.

If you have the video in the corner on, then you see that as well as the black screen.

If I press liveTV or Guide then everything works again. Although I have lost my place in the My Shows list. ( The Tivo button does not work.)

Thought it may be an hdmi issue, I switched to analog but nothing brings back the menus other than those 2 buttons.

This happens randomly on only 2 of my Tivos, a 2 tuner and a 4 tuner. Configuration is the same as my other 4 tivos...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Add me to the list.....But I have had to unplug and reboot on the Roamio Pro.



CoxInPHX said:


> I have seen this a few times on my Roamio Pro, Last night even the "Format" button on the back would not reboot the unit, I had to unplug the unit. The LiveTV Video was still playing in the Preview Window but no commands would work, I left it for 15 minutes and tried to reset the UI, but nothing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So this issue doesn't affect every TiVo? I'm not seeing the problem on my Roamio Pro. I tried several shows choosing to delete at end of playback and works fine for me. I don't use the detestable video/preview window if that makes a difference.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anybody tried this, when blind, and contemplating the power cord to get the menus/display back?:

1. Press TiVo button

2. Press Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play

If no luck:

3. Don't do anything else yet, repeat one more time (steps 1-2), except use Record, Record as the last two UI reboot initiation sequence remote buttons.

Obviously, I have the same problem with (apparently) the HDMI handshake being corrupted, resulting in nothing on my TV.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

This kind of problem probably needs more data in terms of video output settings. I have only 1080i & 1080p/24 selected as valid outputs and have not had this problem.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

moyekj said:


> This kind of problem probably needs more data in terms of video output settings. I have only 1080i & 1080p/24 selected as valid outputs and have not had this problem.


Agreed:

This "bug" hits both my Premiere and Roamios, since 20.3.8.

Premiere is set to native mode (all modes enabled).

Roamios are set to 1080p/60 & 18080p/24 ONLY.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

its happened to me a few times after getting the update, just by hitting the Tivo button to check something in the menus.... the video preview window continued on merrily... the fixes varied. sometimes hitting left to go back to the program worked, or just knowing where I was at in the UI and selecting a different program to play, or sometimes having to reset the HDUI

Seems to have calmed down now for me, I haven't gotten it in the last day or two.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Has anybody tried this, when blind, and contemplating the power cord to get the menus/display back?:
> 
> 1. Press TiVo button
> 
> ...


The tivo button does not work ( I assume I would be at tivo central with a black screen )

I tried rebooting the UI, as well as the Tivo on occasion but the bug continued. ( The tivo behaved normally and the bug still happens )

To get the menus to display liveTV or Guide button always works.

This is not an HDMI issue. I converted to component and still have the issue. I also turned on the video window and it always works, I get a black menu screen with a video in the corner.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

moyekj said:


> So this issue doesn't affect every TiVo? I'm not seeing the problem on my Roamio Pro. I tried several shows choosing to delete at end of playback and works fine for me. I don't use the detestable video/preview window if that makes a difference.


no not all Tivos are affected.
( I have not figured out what makes this happen on one tivo and not on another, my tivos have about the same config.)

I have 4 P4s, 1 is affected
I have 2 P2s, 1 is affected

the video preview window has no affect except to show that hdmi/output display is working correctly. The menu system is just not being drawn.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

shamilian said:


> no not all Tivos are affected.
> ( I have not figured out what makes this happen on one tivo and not on another, my tivos have about the same config.)
> 
> I have 4 P4s, 1 is affected
> ...


 And what are your video output settings for each? Is there something different about the settings for the 2 that are not affected?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> This kind of problem probably needs more data in terms of video output settings. I have only 1080i & 1080p/24 selected as valid outputs and have not had this problem.


Same here on the Elite and haven't seen the issue after 20.3.8.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

moyekj said:


> This kind of problem probably needs more data in terms of video output settings. I have only 1080i & 1080p/24 selected as valid outputs and have not had this problem.


Same here. Only have those 2 resolutions set, have 3.8, and haven't had this issue either.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I have had 480p, 720p, and 1080i set.
As an experiment I selected only 720p and 1080i, this had no effect.
(it sounds like many of you are running 1080i most of the time)

I have 6 Tivos only 2 have this issue, the other 4 are working fine.
They all have the same configuration.

This issue only started after 20.3.8

I am currently running a disk scan... 
The disk is just about the only unique thing ( theory: if there is a disk read failure or retry maybe it causes some timing glitch )


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There's really no reason to select anything other than 1080i and p, so try that. You won't see any difference and won't have any mode sync delays, and it might fix your black screen issue if it's indeed caused by a res switch.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

The disk scan did not do anything.

Limiting the video mode to only 1080i seems to fix it.

I was able to force the problem by:

switching to a 720p live TV ( abc network )
press the tivo button ( forces the menu into 720p mode )
select my shows.
find a group with 1080i shows.
play a show 
go to the end
select delete in dialog

sometimes returns to group list in 720p mode ( TV shows 720p mode)
sometimes returns to a black list ( TV shows still 1080i mode) 


I was also able to cause the bug on a TV/Tivo that did not show the problem before, by changing the video settings to include 720p and 1080i.

I also noticed that it does not always change the TV mode when playing a 1080i if it was in 720p before it will sometimes just leave it in that mode.

They have botched the video resolution modes in this version of the OS!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

As I said, who cares - you won't see a diff vs. native anyway and won't have a res mode sync delay (flashing screen etc.) by setting it to 1080i/p fixed.

As usual with this update, Tivo breaks as much stuff as they fix. This has been the pattern for a long time now.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've seen this thread popping up when I review the postings for the day.

I have NOT been updated yet. Wasn't too impressed with the last update ... as far as I'm concerned, it broke Youtube ... can't see playlists anymore.

Anyway, I haven't been watching much Netflix since they got rid of their notifications to instantwatcher.com about upcoming expirations. I've been mostly streaming/torrenting movies lately.

Yesterday, because of all the Christmas movies in my Netflix queue, I figured I'd start cleaning out my queue.

Every ... single ... time, I watch something to the end, my screen goes black (dark gray, actually). I never get the option to remove the item from the queue ... goes straight to black. The only thing that gets me out of it is pressing the Tivo button.

This is **IRRITATING**. I have not been updated yet. I want to put concrete barriers in front of my Tivo to keep the latest update from coming. Obviously, it's going to make things #worse.

Barb

PS: I'm set to only 720p.

PS2: I changed from 720p to 1080i/1080p and was able to watch an entire episode without the screen blacking out.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

subscribing since I am getting this. I am configured for native output but the wife if complaining so I guess I will configure to 1080i only until fixed.


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been having this same issue. I thought it was due to my Xbox One but now I see it's my actual Tivo. I am able to bring things back by doing "thumb down, thumb up, play, play" to restart my user interface. 

At least I'm not alone!

SJ


----------



## Rassilon (Jun 20, 2003)

I've also been having the issue since getting the newest update and figured I'd come here and see if anybody else was as well. I also see it if I just hit the TiVo button and I was watching live TV (it doesn't have to be at the end of a recorded program).

My setup has 720p, 1080i, and 1080p (passthru) activated. I do have the HD menus enabled as well. I haven't paid enough attention to notice if it always happens from switching to the TiVo menus from say 720p or 1080i sources. I'll try to keep an eye on that next time I see it.

It's pretty annoying though so hopefully the root cause can get found and fixed. If I could downgrade I would as I'd rather have the menus function properly then the (much nicer) Netflix interface.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Rassilon said:


> It's pretty annoying though so hopefully the root cause can get found and fixed. If I could downgrade I would as I'd rather have the menus function properly then the (much nicer) Netflix interface.


If you have a 1080 native panel in your tv, uncheck all resolutions except 1080i and 1080p passthrough, and the bug will disappear.
If you have a 720p panel, check only the 720p box.

Apparently the bug has to do with mixing resolutions from the menu and the program source. Locking it to one resolution seems to fix it for now.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Davelnlr_ said:


> If you have a 1080 native panel in your tv, uncheck all resolutions except 1080i and 1080p passthrough, and the bug will disappear.
> If you have a 720p panel, check only the 720p box.
> 
> Apparently the bug has to do with mixing resolutions from the menu and the program source. Locking it to one resolution seems to fix it for now.


That may help, but it can still happen, I have only one fixed resolution selected, and it still is occasionally happening to both my Premieres and Roamio Pro.

I thought maybe I was just moving too fast for the UI to follow the commands, so I have slowed down remote presses on the Roamio.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> That may help, but it can still happen, I have only one fixed resolution selected, and it still is occasionally happening to both my Premieres and Roamio Pro.
> 
> I thought maybe I was just moving too fast for the UI to follow the commands, so I have slowed down remote presses on the Roamio.


Have you confirmed, using your TV remote, what resolution the TV is seeing?

For your bug, my guess is that they have to build the menu in the resolution they are displaying and for some reason they get it wrong sometimes.

For my bug, either they are forgetting to set the resolution back to the resolution that the menu was previously displaying or the setting of the resolution is failing.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Rassilon said:


> I've also been having the issue since getting the newest update and figured I'd come here and see if anybody else was as well. I also see it if I just hit the TiVo button and I was watching live TV (it doesn't have to be at the end of a recorded program).
> 
> My setup has 720p, 1080i, and 1080p (passthru) activated. I do have the HD menus enabled as well. I haven't paid enough attention to notice if it always happens from switching to the TiVo menus from say 720p or 1080i sources. I'll try to keep an eye on that next time I see it.
> 
> It's pretty annoying though so hopefully the root cause can get found and fixed. If I could downgrade I would as I'd rather have the menus function properly then the (much nicer) Netflix interface.


I have noticed that setting the resolution fails other times as well...
(I was able to confirm with TV telling me what resolution was really being sent)

I think I may have a new work-around that is more acceptable if you do not want to fix one video resolution. ( I haven't tested it )

After you get the black screen,
press live TV
press up arrow to force the other format
press left to go back to the menu you came from.
I think you should see the menu now.


----------



## Nochance (May 9, 2010)

I started having this problems with my Premiere a few weeks ago after deleting a program I just watched from the delete popup menu. I found the thumbs up/down play twice trick and it fixed my issue temporarily. 

Now, my problem has gotten to the point that just clicking the Tivo button blacks out my menu screen. Yea, the temp fix restores it at that moment, but this has gotten beyond annoying.

I've read through this thread and setting the 1080i/p resolution was something I previously tried to stop Netflix from blanking out my screen. Unfortunately, this caused all non-1080 reolution recordings to have a terrible static line across the top of the TV. So, I cannot use this to try to fix this problem.

I'm absolutely so frustrated by this. I have a Roamio sitting unopened and I was going to give this to my parents, but there is no way I can do this given the way it's acting.

What can we do to get Tivo to fix this? It's unacceptable.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I just tweeted Margret yesterday. She asked for more detail which I emailed her... So hopefully something will start to be done soon.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

Have been having this black screen problem for a little while here on a Tivo Premiere. Just had my first one where no key presses seemed to restore functionality. All previous incidents, pressing "Guide" or "Live TV" seemed to do the trick.

I was watching delayed 480i programming (in 480p), and trying to press the Tivo button caused the black screen. I had 480p, 1080i and 1080p outputs selected. I thought that I had 720p selected as well, and I am almost wonder if one of the previous software updates disabled it by default.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

ncfoster said:


> Have been having this black screen problem for a little while here on a Tivo Premiere. Just had my first one where no key presses seemed to restore functionality. All previous incidents, pressing "Guide" or "Live TV" seemed to do the trick.
> 
> I was watching delayed 480i programming (in 480p), and trying to press the Tivo button caused the black screen. I had 480p, 1080i and 1080p outputs selected. I thought that I had 720p selected as well, and I am almost wonder if one of the previous software updates disabled it by default.


Live TV followed by multiple up arrows should always restore video.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Here is an image of black menu with preview window on.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had the same problem with my Tivo Premiere XL since 20.3.8.
i think Tivo needs to send out an update.

I have now set video to 1080i and 1080p only, and the problem has not occurred again over the past 2-3 hours. It was very repeatable before I limited the settings to 1080i and 1080p.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Please keep us posted on any other slightly strange problems like this.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

shamilian said:


> I just tweeted Margret yesterday. She asked for more detail which I emailed her... So hopefully something will start to be done soon.


I received a reply from Tivo. They will include a fix in the next update.


----------



## Buddy-series3 (May 17, 2009)

I have two Tivo Premier boxes. both have this same problem. I haven't tried to 1080i and 1080p trick yet as this seems wide spread and I would have thought Tivo would have pushed an update to correct. Annoying.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

I tested more carefully today.

1080i and 1080p fix works.

When I went to 720p, the problem appeared right away.

So, until Tivo updates, just restrict video settings to 1080i and 1080p.

There are a few other problems, like:
Getting C133 network problem from time to time again.
Sometimes Tivo UI seems to get hung up / backed up when I hit to many keys or perhaps punching keys to fast.
Doing a Restart on my Tivo Premiere XL seems to fix the problems.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can add me into the list on this one. I've run into this issue so far on one Premiere XL I have hooked up to a TV in my kitchen.

I thought it was an issue with the new TV since it seemed to happen around that time, so this is exactly what I'm running into.

I'll set the Premiere XL to 1080i/1080p and work through that until the issue gets resolved. Will do the same on my other two Premiere XL/XL4 units if this happens again. 

I also thought it was a HDMI handshaking issue, though it looks like that's not the issue either. 

Thanks for the info and that it's likely to be fixed in the next update.


----------



## alburtis (Oct 30, 2013)

Point of clarification, did a poster mention that he/she was having this issue on a Roamio as well? I would have thought that this "bug" was native to the Premiere since it is an issue inside the 20.3.8 update? Or is that also an update to the Roamio?

Pardon my ignorance. I was a happy Premiere base model owner which I purchased just to escape cable company box purgatory. It worked great and performed everything I was looking for (I use a Roku to stream, MLB/NHL are a necessity). Then last May with that update, I noticed the FF- to-live bug that dropped audio (which is how I found this forum). That was a minor annoyance that was easily circumvented with a few remote presses. (and all that update did as far AFAIK was to add the MLB app, which, LOL, anyone who cared enough had been using an alternate means to access MLB.TV for years, I mean, it costs $100 some dollars, people willing to spend that money for the package were not deterred by the fact that TIVO didn't have the app...anyway I digress). 

So in the latest "fall" update, FF to live now does not drop audio, but the simple act of deleting a program after watching it blacks out your entire screen. I am not interesting in locking in a resolution on the Tivo, because I own another piece of hardware that does the upconverting that I prefer to the Tivo conversion. 

So, considering that I was already tempted by the Roamio, and the fact that it is now available at Amazon for $149 (the base is all I need) and the fact that Best Buy has a $50 gift card potential this weekend after price matching it (if that works, not sure, but either way, it is a great price), I am very strongly considering a Roamio, but not if it has the same bug, which I was surprised to see a poster mention in this thread? I did not see it mentioned in any Roamio threads.

Apologies for the rant. I suppose it is common knowledge that Tivo has broken more than it has fixed with the last two updates.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

You can't connect an over the air antenna to the base Romio.

I have a Tivo Premiere XL with Lifetime Service.

Also, I have a Slingbox 500 and Apple TV, so all set here for now.

Feel free to comment.


----------



## alburtis (Oct 30, 2013)

alright alan I will comment!

"You can't connect an over the air antenna to the base Romio."

could you help me understand this please? honestly, just don't understand, another feature I was interested in the base Roamio was the OTA tuner. I would like the option of cutting the cord if I ever get there. 

Thanks.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

My error...
The base Roamio is the only Roamio that handles over the air.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio

Others are digital only.

Not sure if base model supports streaming to IOS devices.
See link above.

And when streaming, currently only over WiFi on higher Roamios and most Premieres with extra box. Slingbox 500 streams over WiFi and Cellular to web browser anywhere in the world or to iDevice. I know this, as I have a Slingbox. No need for me to upgrade.

But, I am willing to listen to other viewpoints.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## alburtis (Oct 30, 2013)

please update your sig as it is quite misleading.

The base Roamio does not include iOS streaming, but, like the Premiere, it does accommodate the Tivo Stream (which as far as I understand is the exact same hardware on the two fancier Roamios, the chip is just included directly on the motherboard).

So Amazon has the base Roamio for $149 right now, and Best Buy has a $50 gift card on it this weekend. Amazon also has the stream at $97. So one could buy the Roamio at Best Buy, force the price match, and potentially get at $50 gift card. which you could then turn around and price match a $129 Stream to $97 and then use the $50 price card. 

Feel bad. Best Buy cant continue that business model, and in the meantime, investors reward Amazon and its 0% operating margin for putting everyone else out of business. Not sure what my responsibility is in this, but Best Buy will be gone sooner rather than later under this competitive environment.


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Just noticed this tonight but after I hit delete it loads the new Netflix! Also loaded Netflix once randomly in the middle if watching a show. I have a premier xl4.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

I get this problem left arrowing out of a recording to return to a menu screen OFTEN.

Workaround: hit guide, hit again to dismiss. Now left arrow out.


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

mnb said:


> I get this problem left arrowing out of a recording to return to a menu screen OFTEN.
> 
> Workaround: hit guide, hit again to dismiss. Now left arrow out.


This is the way I have been "fixing" the problem also.
After reading this thread I am also changing the display to 1080i/p only.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

Changing the display settings to 1080i/p solves the problem for me.

But, I often get a c133 network error.

Have to restart to clear it.

See these links:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9985216#post9985216
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9984773#post9984773

Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## jim7707 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had this problem for a few weeks now on my Premier XL with the output set to 480p, 1080i.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

i've been getting the black screen for months on my premiere xl 
i don't know if it started when i got 20.3.8
i don't have the c133 error code
clicking 'live tv' is how i get out of the black screen

anyone have the link to get on the priority list for the next update?


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

alyssa said:


> i've been getting the black screen for months on my premiere xl
> i don't know if it started when i got 20.3.8
> i don't have the c133 error code
> clicking 'live tv' is how i get out of the black screen?


Ditto for my XL4


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

jim7707 said:


> I've had this problem for a few weeks now on my Premier XL with the output set to 480p, 1080i.


I set mine to 1080i/1080p only and the problem seems to have gone away. I also noticed it only happens on the Premiere that is set to HD menus and not the one that is set to regular menus (wife's).


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

Problem solved for me when I set at 1080i/p, which is a nice work around.

Let's hope Tivo completely solves this with the next software update.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I seem to mostly see this problem when returning to the Roamio menus after watching an MRS recording off one of the Premieres.

My Roamio Pro is set to 1080p & 1080p (pass-thru) only


----------



## Futureinsights (Nov 19, 2013)

The mini has the same problem, just an FYI.


----------



## ski4404 (Dec 8, 2006)

Just in case Tivo is counting users affected here, our Premiere 4 is also impacted by this bug (all video formats set). I'll be trying the suggested workaround and restricting the resolution settings.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ski4404 said:


> Just in case Tivo is counting users affected here, our Premiere 4 is also impacted by this bug (all video formats set). I'll be trying the suggested workaround and restricting the resolution settings.


I posted a small work around over in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9994177#post9994177
I did not resolve the issue completely but reduced the occurrence to once in a while.

As stated before the odds that somebody from TiVo is monitoring this thread is basically nil. Always post bug issues in the firmware update threads that Margret starts. You will have a better chance of her seeing the issue.
Starting numerous threads for each bug will result in nothing as she doesn't have time to read every thread in this forum.


----------



## emax (Aug 22, 2012)

I am having same issue on my XL, Roamio Pro is fine. My workaround is: Mytivo + 0 brings tipi menu back


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

alanpgh said:


> I tested more carefully today.
> 
> 1080i and 1080p fix works.
> 
> ...


What if I have a Pioneer 4270..which is only 720p? Should I set for 720?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You can, sure.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

My Premiere has had this problem for awhile now. I thought turning off that little live preview window box in the upper right would fix it - but it didn't. If I get a blank screen I can hit LiveTV and that gets me back ok. I'll try setting output to only 1080. 

TIVO - please fix this soon!


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Just wanted to add--everyone is talking about the problem with the menu, but I believe this is affecting other outputs as well. I had previously reported that while I have all outputs selected (I prefer to let my AV receiver do all the conversions rather than my TiVo box) I was seeing Hulu being output upconverted to 1080i. I've since noticed that SD channels are sometimes being upconverted to 720p, despite my wish to have everything output native.


----------



## jcbinder (Mar 3, 2007)

So glad to find this thread - I thought my monitor was going south so I switched to a different brand, but the same problem appeared (coming out of playback of from a recorded show on premier and found a black screen on 'Now playing' and 'Central'.) For me going to 'live TV' / 'Guide' / 'Tivo Central' fixed the problem temporarily - but thanks for the suggestion of the '1080i / passthrough' solution, it seems to be working 100% of the time again.

Looking forward to an update to fix this issue.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm having this issue on my XL4. I thought it might have something to do with the massive increase in usage of the box last week and through this week, but I guess not. I just zoom back to the video and then the TiVo button again, although once or twice I had to use my iPhone to select a recording and then go back out, as it got stuck in nowhereland.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

Adding another data point, particularly because of the different work-arounds folks have posted.

With my XL4 with Stream add-on, after getting to the end of a recording and selecting Delete, the screen goes black with the preview video window (as pictured by shamilian above). Happens 1 out of every 2 or 3 recordings. Seems to be happening more often, but I haven't been keeping strict numbers. I was concerned it might be signs of a dying hard drive.

TiVo, Live TV, and other buttons get no response. The only thing that has worked on my unit is to hit Guide, which brings up the guide as expected. From there I can hit TiVo, Live TV, etc.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, put me in the stupid column, but I am not tech inclined. I can do it if I can follow steps - 

Walk me thru how to change my TiVo from the 780 to the 1080? 

Also what is the bit with the up and down thumbs? 

Thanks!


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Has there been any word from the Tivo folks regarding when the next fix will be rolled out? Since they are pushing out Premieres to replace all the "broken" HD's, i have to figure this bug will be showing up on all of thise units shortly as well!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

davemcs said:


> Has there been any word from the Tivo folks regarding when the next fix will be rolled out? Since they are pushing out Premieres to replace all the "broken" HD's, i have to figure this bug will be showing up on all of thise units shortly as well!


Knock on wood, mine hasn't done it in a long time. Maybe they fixed it... Not that it was THAT big of a deal to cycle a couple of times to make it work right. Certainly a lot better than having to constantly dig through the menu for video settings. Especially since my school's women's team is really good, so I keep having to bounce from ESPN back to the CBS networks and back again...


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

davemcs said:


> Has there been any word from the Tivo folks regarding when the next fix will be rolled out? Since they are pushing out Premieres to replace all the "broken" HD's, i have to figure this bug will be showing up on all of thise units shortly as well!


Margret told me this fix would be in the next release. This will likely be the spring release sometime in April/May.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

Bigg said:


> Not that it was THAT big of a deal to cycle a couple of times to make it work right.


I'm sure the same could be said for many things, but it sure is annoying, especially for the basic functions of an appliance type device that should just work.

To make matters worse, this morning I had to cold boot (remove and reapply power) one of my Premiere units because when it got into the black menu state none of the typical buttons (TiVo, Live TV, or Guide) caused the GUI to come back. The TiVo was acknowledging the button presses with the LED flash on the front panel and the error tone, the error tone being a problem. This was the first time, due to the blank GUI screen, that the unit was effectively unresponsive to a point where I had to reboot it.



shamilian said:


> Margret told me this fix would be in the next release. This will likely be the spring release sometime in April/May.


It seems like a long time to wait when this bug was introduced at least four months ago, if not longer. Aside from doing better initial quality assurance testing before release, I dont see why they cant issue a quick targeted fix for things like this. Are they changing the code so much that its not easy to identify and back out the culprit?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

forum1 said:


> To make matters worse, this morning I had to cold boot (remove and reapply power) one of my Premiere units because when it got into the black menu state none of the typical buttons (TiVo, Live TV, or Guide) caused the GUI to come back. The TiVo was acknowledging the button presses with the LED flash on the front panel and the error tone, the error tone being a problem. This was the first time, due to the blank GUI screen, that the unit was effectively unresponsive to a point where I had to reboot it.
> 
> It seems like a long time to wait when this bug was introduced at least four months ago, if not longer. Aside from doing better initial quality assurance testing before release, I dont see why they cant issue a quick targeted fix for things like this. Are they changing the code so much that its not easy to identify and back out the culprit?


Did you try LiveTV followed by up arrow ? This places the tivo to display a video stream then changes the resolution ( which is the problem ).

Actually I found this problem in the first week during priority upgrade, but I could not get them to respond to the problem. It makes me wonder why they bother with phased roll outs.

They have been concentrating on Roamio. I have been living with 1080i only until they get around to fixing the problem.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

shamilian said:


> They have been concentrating on Roamio. I have been living with 1080i only until they get around to fixing the problem.


I went all-in on Roamios, and can say that I have to pick a fixed resolution, but can choose 1080p only, as opposed to 1080i being the ceiling on a Premiere.

I emailed TiVoMargret about some AV issues, and she asked if I had more than one output resolution selected. Given that there are threads on the matter for both platforms, it's obviously not some Premiere-only issue, and the rest of what she said would point to the coming release having a fix.

Admittedly, I went with Roamios in an attempt to feel like any problems I had would be addressed, or at least acknowledged. I felt like Roamio owners were the only priority. Now that I am one, I definitely feel less neglected. I don't feel that is right. But, if you want to feel like a valued customer, I can say that "going Roamio" worked for me.

I have Roamio problems, but they are quickly addressed, or at least acknowledged, and I'm hoping the "Spring Update" fixes the persisting ones, without adding too many new issues/bugs.

Since it's likely that Roamio will be the last hardware platform TiVo produces, and their MSO partners won't put up with persistent issues, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for TiVo to get around to older platforms' issues.

I'd go as far as to wonder if the only reason TiVo doesn't completely neglect Premiere owners, is that they have a few MSO partners that still use the Premiere platform.

I can say with 100% honesty, that the move to Roamio was worth it for the performance increase alone. Everything else is just icing on the cake.

The Premiere is like a hardware version of Windows Vista. It's still supported, and still gets updates, but there will never be an update that turns it into Windows 7... (I'd have said Windows ME (instead of Vista), if it still was supported).

If it wasn't for TiVoMargret, I'd have bailed on TiVo, and just went with whatever other option sucks the least. If we were to lose her, I'd be back to looking at other options...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

forum1 said:


> I'm sure the same could be said for many things, but it sure is annoying, especially for the basic functions of an appliance type device that should just work.
> 
> To make matters worse, this morning I had to cold boot (remove and reapply power) one of my Premiere units because when it got into the black menu state none of the typical buttons (TiVo, Live TV, or Guide) caused the GUI to come back. The TiVo was acknowledging the button presses with the LED flash on the front panel and the error tone, the error tone being a problem. This was the first time, due to the blank GUI screen, that the unit was effectively unresponsive to a point where I had to reboot it.


Agreed. But cycling a couple of times is much better than having to change the output settings every time you want to go from CBS to ESPN (or any other 1080/720 switch).

Mine did that once, and I started playing a show from the iPad app, and then went to TiVo Central and it behaved.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

shamilian said:


> Did you try LiveTV followed by up arrow ? This places the tivo to display a video stream then changes the resolution ( which is the problem ).


Unfortunately, since pressing Live TV was eliciting an error tone, I don't think the TiVo was getting to the point where the Up arrow would change the display resolution. Also, just as a point of clarification, once in full screen video you have to press the Up arrow twice, once to display the resolution banner and a second time to change it. Regardless, I know that if the GUI was on any of the menus it should have been on none of the buttons I pressed, including the arrow keys, should have elicited the error tone. The error tone was a new behavior, as previously when I got the blank screen I was still able to hear the confirmation tone as I blindly navigated through the GUI.



Bigg said:


> Agreed. But cycling a couple of times is much better than having to change the output settings every time you want to go from CBS to ESPN (or any other 1080/720 switch).
> 
> Mine did that once, and I started playing a show from the iPad app, and then went to TiVo Central and it behaved.


Yeah. Until the most recent occurrence that workaround was my Band-Aid as well. I just didn't want to downplay the severity of the issue. It's good to find workarounds, but they shouldn't be a pass for not fixing the underlying issue.

Thanks for the TiVo app suggestion. Since there is virtually no need for it in my household I don't have the app setup. I may finally do so just to have another possible way of controlling the box in case it goes out to lunch again.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

forum1 said:


> Yeah. Until the most recent occurrence that workaround was my Band-Aid as well. I just didnt want to downplay the severity of the issue. Its good to find workarounds, but they shouldnt be a pass for not fixing the underlying issue.
> 
> Thanks for the TiVo app suggestion. Since there is virtually no need for it in my household I dont have the app setup. I may finally do so just to have another possible way of controlling the box in case it goes out to lunch again.


True. It definitely needs to be fixed.

I had the TiVo iPad app and didn't use it for a long time. Recently, I've started using it more and more, and it's GREAT. It's so easy to schedule stuff, far easier even than using a Mini (my Premiere XL4 is pretty slow). I've been using it for managing tuner conflicts a LOT during March Madness. The iPhone app is cool too, but the iPad app is just that much better, and they make pretty use of the additional screen space, and it looks great on the Retina display.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

jaydro said:


> Just wanted to add--everyone is talking about the problem with the menu, but I believe this is affecting other outputs as well. I had previously reported that while I have all outputs selected (I prefer to let my AV receiver do all the conversions rather than my TiVo box) I was seeing Hulu being output upconverted to 1080i. I've since noticed that SD channels are sometimes being upconverted to 720p, despite my wish to have everything output native.


I am no longer seeing the black menu bug, but I'm still getting unwanted upconversion with the 20.4.1 update. It looks like their fix for all this was just some kind of kludge to me. I notice now that when I cycle through output settings with the up arrow that 1080i now comes before 720p....


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I have a Premiere and have my menu set back to the original look (not HD) and when my screen is black after watching a recording it is not all black.... Only the background is black instead of blue.

I'll have to see what my Res. is set to later tonight.

I have also been having other issues at well with Pixelization, but that is in another post.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

Set video on Tivo for 1080i & 1080p only,
That will likely solve the black screen problem. It did for me.

Good Luck!

Alan


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

alanpgh said:


> Set video on Tivo for 1080i & 1080p only,
> That will likely solve the black screen problem. It did for me.
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...


Did you by chance mean 1080i (fixed) & 1080p/24 (passthrough) only, as the two?

While the 1080p (/60) is only available on Roamios, TiVoMarget has advised picking one "fixed" output, while the 1080p/24 (passthrough) is only used for OTT apps like Netflix (just to name one), and can be used "in addition to" the non-passthrough fixed modes, so long as everything involved (TiVo, cables, switches, AV Receivers, TV, etc) support it.

I know this is a Premiere thread, but the visitors and participants come from both platforms, or just might not notice the subforum location.

Just trying to avoid confusing the Roamio owners that might not know about, or remember, that the Premiere has 1080p/24, while the Roamio has 1080p/60 (fixed) and 1080p/24 (passthrough). Please don't take offense. 

Edit/Add: I used to have Premieres, and now have three base Roamios. I wanted to use the new 1080p/60 (fixed) & 1080p/24 (passthrough), but found that I had to forget using 1080p/60 (fixed) and move my fixed to 1080i, and kept the /24 passthrough on for Netflix.

Still a few issues, but a heck of a lot better than when my fixed was 1080p/60, or when I had more than one fixed output set.


----------



## alanpgh (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, go with whatever Margret suggested.
Thanks for the suggestion!

Alan


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

alanpgh said:


> Set video on Tivo for 1080i & 1080p only,
> That will likely solve the black screen problem. It did for me.
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...


720p channels will be output at 1080i, effectively making them 720i or half HD resolution... So you're taking a big quality hit just to work around the bug...


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I checked my Res. when I got home and it was already set on 1080i only.
I tried other settings like 720p only or all checked and still have the issues.
Software Ver. is 20.3.8


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Debbie25 said:


> I have a Premiere and have my menu set back to the original look (not HD) and when my screen is black after watching a recording it is not all black.... Only the background is black instead of blue.
> 
> I'll have to see what my Res. is set to later tonight.
> 
> I have also been having other issues at well with Pixelization, but that is in another post.


The older non-HD menus use a video file to display their background. Your had disk is likely dying and you have lost your some files from your system and other are corrupt causing pixelation.

I suggest running kickstart 54 then 57.

see...

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Bigg said:


> 720p channels will be output at 1080i, effectively making them 720i or half HD resolution... So you're taking a big quality hit just to work around the bug...


No, you're not losing anything. There is no pic difference on my 46" Panny 1080p plasma using either native or fixed 1080, and running fixed avoids all the sync delays too.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> No, you're not losing anything. There is no pic difference on my 46" Panny 1080p plasma using either native or fixed 1080, and running fixed avoids all the sync delays too.


There absolutely is. You're losing half of the data if you go 1080i>720p>1080p or 720p>1080i>1080p. You can process it a lot to make it look *close* to what it should look like, but it's still a lossy process. That's why I feed native from my XL4 to my DVDO EDGE, which does the 720p>1080p or 1080i>1080p conversion before sending a 1080p signal to my TV.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I said visible difference, not what you might think matters.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> I said visible difference, not what you might think matters.


Yeah. When you can already see a bunch of artifcating from MPEG-2 compression, and the effects of being a lower resolution (720p60) or interlaced (1080i60) source, you don't want to degrade the picture quality any more.


----------

